# How to make a series 2 dual tuner export HDMI?



## xaviorffviii (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's remotely possible to have my series 2 Dual tuner (which has a lifetime subscription, so you can see why I want to do this) be able to use HDMI? Like taking a part from a Tivo HD and putting it into the series 2?

Thanks in advanced
-David


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

First off, the series 2 is not a digital recorder. Tivo HD HDMI is hard wired-circuited to the main board and I doubt if there is any digital capability on the Series 2 to handle it.

There is an alternative, just buy a HDMI adapter for the composite(yellow with red/white audio).

Or, simply upgrade to a S3/HD/XL or Premiere, from ebay, amazon, add lifetime for $299.


----------



## xaviorffviii (Jul 8, 2010)

ThAbtO said:


> First off, the series 2 is not a digital recorder. Tivo HD HDMI is hard wired-circuited to the main board and I doubt if there is any digital capability on the Series 2 to handle it.
> 
> There is an alternative, just buy a HDMI adapter for the composite(yellow with red/white audio).
> 
> Or, simply upgrade to a S3/HD/XL or Premiere, from ebay, amazon, add lifetime for $299.


Using an adapter wouldn't increase clarity though would it? And yeah I'll probably have to upgrade eventually.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, its just converting from analog to digital HDMI output.


----------

